# rift Empfehlung??



## lukas1254 (18. Februar 2014)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob einer Erfahrung mit dem online Spiel rift hat und ob es zu empfehlen ist.  Macht es auch in einem längeren Zeitraum bock?  Und ist es leicht sich in das Spiel hinein zu finden? 

MfG Lukas 1254


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich spiele es nun seit ein paar Monaten auch wenn gerade die Luft raus ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach das beste und fairste MMORPG das f2p ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Seh ich ähnlich. Mir gefällt es ganz gut.


----------

